# Homestead Security



## Blue Sky (Jun 5, 2021)

After many quiet years at my present location I had a security incident. A strange man was sitting by my front gate. I was annoyed that my LGDs didn’t notice him. He moved on after I gave him some water
(which he didn’t drink). He didn’t belong in the neighborhood and while he was coherent something was definitely off. I’m kicking myself for not calling the sheriff but the guy wasn’t breaking any laws. I notice a lot more panhandling in the small town I shop in. Is anyone else seeing an uptick in out of place people? Also considering a Rottweiler.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2021)

There was a known thief that lived in our neighborhood. He walked around at night looking for things to steal. Our dogs hit the fence barking-he never made our place one of his stops. He finally moved away.

Haven’t noticed any out of place people where we live.

Keep your eyes open and be careful coming and going. Make sure nobody is about when you go in and out your gate. If coming in, you see someone at your gate, keep going. Can you get a neighbor to go with you to run them off or go to a neighbors to call the law?


----------



## Blue Sky (Jun 5, 2021)

Thank you for your response. My present opinion is this guy was local and had been poking around before hence the dogs may have recognized and ignored him. I suspect  I surprised him and he had to back pedal for a story. Neighbors are all relatively new and don’t have any interest in being neighborly. I will leave a note about the incident but ? I don’t expect them to help me now or ever. They shoot a lot of loud guns. I guess they think that’s all they need. Well some day they will be older....
I’ve stopped a couple of muggings when I lived in the city. So I’m ready.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 5, 2021)

Shame isn't it. You feel leery going into town after dark. Big grocery center of town has security now to run off the bums and panhandlers. So many college kids around me. Draws problems. Break-ins happen during Christmas break. Steal the tv and the game systems or computer. I try to watch for strange vehicles. Mossberg in the hall closet. Cell phone always charged, always in my pocket when I'm outside within reach inside.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2021)

Carry a pistol when outside. Check state laws for open carry on YOUR property and what are self defense laws.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 6, 2021)

Blue Sky said:


> He didn’t belong in the neighborhood


Why not? You said yourself he wasn't breaking any laws.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jun 6, 2021)

There were a lot of red flags. His apparel was clean but he was unkempt. He did not ask the right questions nor provide a sensible explanation as to why he was at my front gate. My neighborhood is a bit off the beaten path. People don’t just “end up here”.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jun 7, 2021)

Sad to say, but I think it a sign of the times.  Covid and drug abuse has adversely affected so many families.  In our neighborhood, a BIG man dressed head to toe in black was seen on a security camera walking through the snow looking into cars and going up to houses... at 2 am.  He was not very smart as you could see exactly where he went LOL.
I served on jury duty where someone was looking for piles of stacked firewood...he figured out that if you had wood split, as well as some unsplit that the homeowner might just have a chainsaw and logsplitter so therefore might have other tools to break in and steal to pawn for buying opiods.  He was particularly impressed with Stihl brand as he had pawned 14 chainsaw and other powertools.    

If you have not been locking your doors, now might be a good time to start.  You could ask your neighbors to see if they have seen this guy around.  Take stock of your belongings so that you know what tools and equiptment you have.  Check with your insurance company and/or sheriff for any tips they might have as they might have already be investigating them.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't know what kind of LGDs you may be using, but you may want to invest in a Kangal, Anatolian or Akbash in the near future.  Much more people wary and aggressive than GPs and GP mixes, so could give you more peace of mind. 

We don't get strangers around these parts, but some of our neighbors are known thieves...which is kind of funny, as true to form, there is no honor among thieves~they have their places gated, lit up all night long, etc. because they know their neighbors well.   We live half a mile away from that den of vipers and my Dad had a reputation for being very aggressive with trespassers, so they don't bother us any....had an attempt this past year to come back and case the place under some weird pretense, but I headed them off at the pass, as I too am aggressive with trespassers. 

Now the Anatolians are on the place and they likely keep the neighbors guessing, leery of coming back our holler.  We are the only place around that doesn't have a dusk til dawn light near the house~I think those just give light for thieves to see by.  All our lights are motion sensors, so they come on when there is activity only, which is much more of an alert to nefarious movements in the night.  Thus far we've had no incursions into our perimeter by ne'erdowells.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jun 10, 2021)

I have often said that if someone is cold, they need a hat.  I would knit a nice warm one and leave it in a ziploc bag where they might walk past.  I would write a note with number for food bank and a request for them to move along to another neighborhood.  

As for guns, we give peace a chance and try to get along with the community.  

Times are tough here.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 10, 2021)

Weird stuff going on all over. Last week a white van stopped in front of our house on the side of the road while DH and I were in our garage talking. They were staring at the front of our house, took a picture then saw us and left. Only reason im not super creeped out is firstly our dogs hit the windows and go nutz when someone approaches our house, second the loaded 10 gauge above our door, third the passenger was a little white hair old lady.

I'm hoping they were simply wanting a picture of one of the flowers to get some for themselves or some such.

For your situation I would say you def need a better guard dog and possibly something like nest cameras or some other type of camera.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jun 14, 2021)

I think i would like to have a LGD named S.W.A.T.  He will keep everyone safe.

edit to add:  his doghouse can be named the headquarters.  We have a fence kennel that we can put tarps and a roof over it.  We can put pallets for the floor and store our feed and straw.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2021)

I like that name!


----------



## Blue Sky (Jun 20, 2021)

I’ve had Anatolians in the past and they did a good job. Both were euthanized for age related issues. I’m wondering if the dogs are familiar with this guy hence no barking. My LGDs are very good at flock protection but I haven’t encouraged them to do much else. Unfortunately my attempts to get to know the new neighbors were unsuccessful. One family speaks no English and the other simply isn’t interested. I’m pretty sure I showered those days, didn’t have an army boot on top of my head etc. 
Anyhow looks like a new dog in the future.


----------



## Alasgun (Jun 20, 2021)

Home security comes in many forms. Dogs are still at the top of the list!
while impressive, these guys are too slow to bring to action. They span a 30 year time period and all went to “good homes”.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 20, 2021)

Blue Sky said:


> I’m wondering if the dogs are familiar with this guy hence no barking.


He could have easily tossed them a treat.  That readjusts the dogs focus just enough that maybe now you become less of a threat. Couple of treats they really relax. When they didn't get anymore, lost interest walked away. Didn't see him as a threat, it's easy to do. Doesn't mean they won't protect the owner or property from that person. Just takes the edge off the dog. Not so hurried to bite the hand that feeds them. Sausage patties work great. Little dogs are wired funny, I may trust mine never trust yours. Big dogs, not all but a lot of them, belly runs the brain.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2021)

We have a big black Labrador/Great Dane cross that loves to run and bark. As a pup, he was mainly an inside dog. As he grew, he discovered he could stay outside all night and bark, sleep on or under the porch and have a lot more fun than hanging out in the house with us. He and his trusty sidekick, our big male Great Pyrenees make quite a pair. Trip jumps in and out of the pastures and goes where he wants. 

You need a good yard dog.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 21, 2021)

Labrador crosses are generally pretty good all around dogs. I've had three,  one lab and beagle , 2 supposed to have been lab and shepherd. Way less trouble than any of the rest I had. Really easy to train. Quiet enough that when they barked something worth checking out was happening. One Shep mix did back off a pushy salesman that scared Mom. Went from 60lb couch potato to teeth bared and growling, walked that fella back to his car. Kinda scared Mom cuz he'd never before acted like that.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 21, 2021)

I love labs and lab mix dogs for general farm dogs.  Courage to the max, knows when to bark and when not to, GREAT family dogs, easy to train, sharp as a tack.  My best dog was a full Lab and second best was a Lab/BC mix.  Haven't found their equal all these many years later.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 21, 2021)

That sausage trick worked for me with a wound tight rotweiler. She could reach my fence and would jump up and growl and I was worried about the chain it was on not holding. I tossed a piece then another finally got so I could pet her. Took awhile and the chain broke. Owner screaming her name I clapped my hands she came to me.


----------

